

Ask HN: Some Job-Seeking advice - xerophyte12932

TL;DR: How can I get a job at a Ruby&#x2F;Node&#x2F;Python&#x2F;etc shop if I haven&#x27;t worked in one already?<p>Hello HN,<p>I see all thee job postings for these really interesting companies that I&#x27;d love to work for. I even have some domain experience regarding their products, but I have only had one job before and that was a Java shop. So I have no professional experience in the stacks being used in most of these companies. I consider myself a fairly good programmer and I know I can pick up technologies fast enough. So do you think I am still eligible for these jobs? Advice on how I should approach these opportunities?<p>Full disclosure: I am nearly 23, have over an year of professional experience working on Enterprise level software for insurance companies in the middle east.
======
thegrif
Focus on conveying your strengths as an engineer and less on the languages you
have hands-on experience with. I've always hired developers based upon their
strengths as a problem solver - not necessarily their experience with a
specific technology.

Passion for the product goes a long way - make sure you convey it in cover
letters and interviews. Put together some blog posts discussing enhancements
you'd recommend to their products and see if you can attract their attention
using social media. You'd be surprised how effective that is :)

------
mobiplayer
The typical advice is to go and build your Github repo to show your potential
employers. If you are really good, you won't have issues landing a job.

Good luck!

